# If you had to choose between Purina, Science Diet or Authority, which would you pick?



## LaceyShihTzu (Aug 5, 2016)

I've tried so many food brands with my Shih Tzu and have worked my way down the scale from Orijen down. I've researched foods extensively and I'm fully aware of what's out there and the guidelines. Those are all useless if they don't go well with your dog's gut or she just won't eat it due to kibble size etc. So far she has done well with Purina Pro Plan and Science Diet Lamb and Rice. I've been looking at possibly trying Authority brand's lamb and rice small breed formula. Has anyone used Authority kibble and did it go well with your dog?

She gets one kibble meal and 2 canned food meals daily. Canned food is Dr. Foster & Smith Everyday Wellness Lamb and Science Diet turkey & barley or beef & barley. 

If you had to choose one between Purina Pro Plan, Science Diet or Authority foods which would you pick? I'm thinking of trying Authority and if it goes well, rotate between the 3 brands. 

My hesitation with Authority is that I don't know who manufacturers the food. When I ask at Petsmart they either don't know or I get various answers. One of them being that it was manufactured in the same place as Wellness foods. Purina and Science Diet are always outed as the "bad" foods but they have been around for years and they do have their own facilities here in the U.S. and good quality control. I could be wrong but probably better than Diamond's quality control with all the recalls they have had.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I actually do feed ProPlan (and Sportsmix) as part of my rotation, with much 'higher quality' kibble (things like Earthborn, Wellness, etc.) The dogs do fine on it, and in fact one of them does the best on it, out of the group. I'd also fed and had no problem with Authority. Science diet makes me nervous but largely because I've never had a dog that voluntarily eats it. 

If your dog is doing okay on the food, then don't stress yourself about it.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

I wouldn't ever use Dog Chow, of course, but I've had only good experiences with Purina Proplan and their prescription diets. I've fed ProPlan wet for my cat - he loved it and did well on it, and I recently had a foster dog on one of the Purina prescription foods (hypo) and I much preferred it to the other hypo foods I've used for other fosters. Not a direct comparison, of course, but it really changed how I feel about Purina.

ETA: I have the same reservations about Authority, and when I've used it (again, the cat), I was not impressed with it even for the price.


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

I feed Purina Pro Plan Focus Sensitive Skin and Stomach Salmon right now to one of my dogs and am very happy with it. He's going on 14 and is a very picky eater but is eating this so well that he has put on about 8 lbs of much needed weight since switching to it over the winter. He has to have a low sodium diet and I think this is a better quality food than the prescription Science Diet food for low sodium. So yeah I would go Purina before Science Diet. I've never tried Authority.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Honestly? I'd probably go with Purina. They do make some crappy foods (i.e. Beneful) but they also have some decent formulas and they've worked for a lot of people for many years. Pro Plan has some decent ones. I feed Purina Beyond sometimes with no ill effects (both dry and canned) even though I usually feed Acana singles and Weruva canned -- sometimes I just run out of food and need something quick at the grocery store. Or sometimes I just need to save a bit of $$$.


----------



## TinyDragon (Jun 25, 2016)

I feed my cats Authority they do great on it, much better than anything else we have gave them.
I did start Dexter on Authority. But it made him sick so I switched to 4health puppy grain free. 
I've done purina before on previous dogs/cats and didn't have an issue.


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

I've fed Pro Plan before with good results, as well as Science Diet and Authority. My dogs have all actually seemed to fare worse on "super-premium, high end" food than "middle of the road" foods. Another food I've fed with good results is Bil-Jac kibble. 

Bottom line is, barring a condition that requires a prescription food, the best food for your dog is one they like to eat, do well on, and doesn't break the bank tp feed.


----------



## LaceyShihTzu (Aug 5, 2016)

I was leaning towards Purina Pro Plan as my first choice. After all my trial and errors, my dog was worse on almost all the high-end foods for various reasons. I had to find what was best for her because at the end of the day that's all that really matters. Sounds like Purina has been the most successful for most dogs.


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

Yeah, there's a lot of opinions out there on what's 'best' for dogs, but aside from the REALLY terrible foods full of sugar and food coloring (Ol' Roy, Beneful, Kibble 'n Bits), the best food is the one that works for your dogs. I wouldn't hesitate to feed ProPlan if I was in your situation, and I'm one of those crazy people who raw feeds. I like supporting companies that don't also produce terrible food, but that's lower priority than making sure my dog is healthy and happy with their diet.

Science Diet I feel is dreadfully overpriced for what you get, and I'd only feed it if one of their prescription diets was absolutely necessary for my dog's health. No experience with Authority, but I haven't heard anything terrible about it.


----------



## Ari1405 (Mar 24, 2017)

I feed all my Chihuahuas (4) Authority grain free chicken. They all do well even the one sensitive to grains 
But I'm sure you'll find the one that best suits your dog
As far as who makes or where all I know is that it's PetSmart brand they also make Simply Nourish and my dogs go back and forth between the truth 
My girl dog also did good on Purina Pro Plan when I had her on it.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Interesting thread. My husband is losing his job in a couple months. While he'll find something, it will be close to half what he makes now. Boone will be on raw for the rest of his life but Ginger & O'Malley have to go on kibble.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

InkedMarie said:


> Interesting thread. My husband is losing his job in a couple months. While he'll find something, it will be close to half what he makes now. Boone will be on raw for the rest of his life but Ginger & O'Malley have to go on kibble.


While of the 3 mentioned by OP, I would select Purina Pro Plan, if budget food is what you are after then my go-to is Sportmix Wholesomes. Same manufacturer as Earthborn Holistic and Pro Pac (Pro Pac Ultimates being my second in line go-to budget food). Made in Indiana.

A quick search on Tractor Supply near Concord, NH shows the Sportmix chicken and rice at $28 for 40 lbs ($0.70/lbs) with the fish or the lamb at $32 for 40 lbs. While the Purina ProPlan is $45 for 34 lbs ($1.32/lbs).


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Shell said:


> While of the 3 mentioned by OP, I would select Purina Pro Plan, if budget food is what you are after then my go-to is Sportmix Wholesomes. Same manufacturer as Earthborn Holistic and Pro Pac (Pro Pac Ultimates being my second in line go-to budget food). Made in Indiana.
> 
> A quick search on Tractor Supply near Concord, NH shows the Sportmix chicken and rice at $28 for 40 lbs ($0.70/lbs) with the fish or the lamb at $32 for 40 lbs. While the Purina ProPlan is $45 for 34 lbs ($1.32/lbs).


I'm considering Victor & a couple of Dr Tim's formulas. I forgot to say that Ginger poops a ton on kibble so I'm looking at 3.5% fiber or less.

Thanks!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

InkedMarie said:


> I'm considering Victor & a couple of Dr Tim's formulas. I forgot to say that Ginger poops a ton on kibble so I'm looking at 3.5% fiber or less.
> 
> Thanks!


Victor Nutra Pro. 38% protein, max 3.5% fiber


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Shell said:


> Victor Nutra Pro. 38% protein, max 3.5% fiber


Yep and Victor GF Uktra Pro is 2.7 fiber, Dr Tim's Pursuit, Kinesis & Momentum are all 3% is 3 fiber. Two others of his are 3.5 but not for my dogs (Glacier & Fusion). Earthborn Primitive Natural is 2.5%.

Thanks!


----------



## Lucillle (Dec 31, 2008)

Shell said:


> Tractor Supply.


Tractor Supply also has 4Health, a well rated and moderately priced food.


----------



## SmolPupperino (Apr 1, 2017)

I've had good experiences with Purina - for a while I was buying my dogs the expensive, premium kibble but my picky eater would let it sit for days, even to the point where the sound of his stomach growling would wake me up in the middle of the night and even then he still wouldn't eat it. Then I decided to try Purina (I switch up the formulas - sometimes I'll do Beyond, sometimes the ones with the meaty morsels) and he'll usually eat it at every feeding, and sometimes now he'll even try to steal it from my other dogs' bowls.


----------

